# Watering eyes



## Yellow Fang (3 Mar 2013)

My eyes seem to be watering quite a lot in this wintry weather. Is anyone else been experiencing this? I wonder if I should invest in some eye protection.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2013)

Yes, get some glasses

I have to wear prescription specs which are fairly small and my eyes have been streaming


----------



## Cycling Dan (3 Mar 2013)

I wear contacts with cycling glasses


----------



## Paul_L (3 Mar 2013)

My eyes stream first thing in the morning.

I wear prescription cycling glasses and it makes no difference.

It stings like hell but then eases after a few miles, but by then i have to stop and wipe the dried tears from the glasses lenses.

Right pain in the arse, but don't know a cure.


----------



## Kies (3 Mar 2013)

Paul_L said:


> My eyes stream first thing in the morning.
> 
> I wear prescription cycling glasses and it makes no difference.
> 
> ...



Same here


----------



## Octet (3 Mar 2013)

Yep, and I would be surprised if your eyes didn't water.

Winter air is not only cold, but it is a dry air which when being blown into your eyes (when cycling) shall cause them to dry out and become irritable, and causes your eyes to water.

You have two processes going on, the drying out of the eyes and the 'refrigeration' of them.

Even if you don't want to invest in some eye wear designed for cycling specifically, a pair of sunglasses which cover the eyes and fit closely to the face shall be a good alternative.


----------



## Star Strider (3 Mar 2013)

I wear riding glasses as I dont like road shoot in my eyes.

In winter with flooding and freezing doing wonders for the creaking sewer system round here it really is actual shoot thats in that road water.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

I think that anybody who rides a bike at more than a very slow pace should wear eye protection. I have seen and experienced enough _road-debris-or-insects-in-eyes_ incidents to conclude that it is foolish not to. 

(I'm sure that somebody will now post that they have been riding for over 30 years, never worn eye protection and have never had a problem ... )


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2013)

Glasses, get some...


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2013)

mine water even when stationary  ... eye protection just makes it harder to dry them


----------



## slowmotion (3 Mar 2013)

Loads of tears when it's cold. I sometimes wonder if people think I'm grieving. As MV said ^^^^^, glasses just fog up, but I do usually wear some in the spring and summer when the flying beasties come out to play.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Mar 2013)

Just admit it, you love riding your bike so much you had a little cry!


----------



## spacecat (4 Mar 2013)

Octet said:


> Yep, and I would be surprised if your eyes didn't water.
> 
> Winter air is not only cold, but it is a dry air which when being blown into your eyes (when cycling) shall cause them to dry out and become irritable, and causes your eyes to water.
> 
> ...



Ended up at the docs with really sore eyes. He found nothing wrong and gave me some drops.

It was only afterwards I realised when winter arrived I'd chucked my shades in the shed. Clear lenses now installed and no sore eyes!


----------



## Melonfish (5 Mar 2013)

i cry every time i ride my bike....


i should prolly get a seat...


yeah, winter weather always has me crying like a little girl. ho hum, such is the way of the world.


----------



## Scotty1991 (5 Mar 2013)

Get some cycling glasses, stops the sore watering eyes


----------



## berty bassett (5 Mar 2013)

anything to stop my nose watering ?


----------



## GBC (5 Mar 2013)

I wear prescription glasses and at this time of year my eyes water for the first five minutes or so but then return to normal. That I can cope with, but as soon as I hit a descent and start speeding up, they start watering again to the point that I have to brake as I don't have a clear view, indeed any view, of the road ahead. Goggles, I think, would be the only answer.


----------



## Amshaegar (5 Mar 2013)

I wear sun glasses (show in my profile pic) but they sometimes make is worse!


----------



## RWright (6 Mar 2013)

Amshaegar said:


> I wear sun glasses (show in my profile pic) but they sometimes make is worse!


 
I have some prescription Clubmaster sunglasses I wear sometimes that are pretty bad in cooler weather over 20 mph or so too. I got some riding glasses that are much better but mine still water a little on the first hill I hit, then it gets better.

If one's eyes are irritated in the winter it may help to try and add some humidity to your home. I know here it is very dry in winter and with the heat on in the house it can make them even more dry and scratchy feeling.


----------



## Globalti (6 Mar 2013)

Cyclists need eye protection and it needs to be something reasonably close-fitting and aerodynamic, otherwise air will eddy behind the glasses and irritate the eyes. 

Non-spectacle wearers can buy budget cycling or safety glasses form places like Decathlon.

Spectacle wearers can buy some expensive wraparound frames from Bollé or Rudy Project and get them glazed to their prescription. I have a pair for skiing and cycing and they are well worth the expense. Otherwise go to TK Max, buy some cheap wraparound sunglasses and get them glazed with the cheapest plastic lenses to your prescription.


----------



## ushills (6 Mar 2013)

+1 for the clear cycling glasses from Decathlon.

I cannot see without wearing glasses at any time of year, their smoky ones are also good for in the summer.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Mar 2013)

I always wear glasses when out on the bike. Not just to protect my eyes against sun and glare, but also from drying out in the wind and protection against smoke, dust and insects etc.

I use yellow lenses a lot as there is too much grey weather here, so it's kinder on the eye, plus everywhere looks better. 

I understand that some people have problems with steamy glasses, but you need to find glasses that sit slightly further from the forehead allowing for evaporation.

Wearing too much on your head can also cause your lenses to steam up.


----------



## DWiggy (6 Mar 2013)

Will not leave the house without my dhb glasses (£15) and when I do in error I feel naked and swiftly make a u-turn to get them.


----------



## Scotty1991 (6 Mar 2013)

David Gibson said:


> Will not leave the house without my dhb glasses (£15) and when I do in error I feel naked and swiftly make a u-turn to get them.


 
I know the feeling


----------



## Yellow Fang (5 Apr 2013)

I bought some Endura Spectrum glasses with clear lenses for £15. I'm really pleased with them. I should have got some months ago.


----------



## Mange-tout (7 Apr 2013)

My eyes have been streaming when outdoors for quite a few years now, just going outside will set them off. It's a real pain, as the drops run down your cheeks, make you look like you're crying and it's easy to end up with panda eyes from smeared mascara. One eye is worse than the other.

It was diagnosed as 'dry eyes' (helpfully working for an emergency eye clinic at the time) and it's just part of the process of getting old I'm told. The viscous fluid on the surface of the eyes becomes thinner as you age, and the tears then have nothing to adhere to on the eyeball and therefore run over the lower eye lid, instead of draining away naturally.

Strangely, when on the bike it doesn't bother me as much. They still water but I think the tears evaporate or dry up quickly, before they have chance to run down my face...............obviously I must be going at some speed to cause this strange anomaly 

My hubby gets the runny nose whenever he's outside so at least we can commiserate with each other........


----------

